# Can pregnant mares still have seasons?!



## forever broke (22 April 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of a mare still appearing to come into season while in foal? A friend of mine sent her retired mare to stud last summer, she was served and missed three seasons so was presumed to be in foal. She then came back into season so she presumed it had miscarried and mare went back to the stallion on her next season. She wouldn't let him near her so the stud owner suggested maybe she was worried by this particular stallion and to try another this summer. The mare is usually a very good doer but has come out of this winter looking a bit poor but with a large belly, and the muscles around her back end are looking slack but this could be due to her not working now. She just looks...pregnant. She had her first season of this year two weeks ago and was her usual hormonal self  and there's no sign of her bagging up but if the first serving had taken she wouldn't be due for a month or so yet. Could it be possible? She was never scanned as she was having seasons but obviously if it could be possible she will be scanned and get some special feed etc.


----------



## DollyDolls (22 April 2013)

Mine had a few "seasons" last yr and has produced a very healthy colt this yr. Although I had plenty of scans to check.


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (22 April 2013)

i had a mare who seasoned when she was pregnant stallion wouldn't cover her though i took her for a vet check to see what was going on and vet found a baby


----------



## Spring Feather (22 April 2013)

If she missed 3 heat cycles then why didn't they scan her   Have your friend call the vet out to palpate the mare and see whether she's in foal or not.  And keep your fingers crossed that she's not carrying twins.

In answer to your question, yes some mares can appear to come into heat even though they are pregnant.


----------



## pintoarabian (22 April 2013)

I have a heavily pregnant mare with five weeks to go that was squirting for Britain near the stallion's box a fortnight ago.


----------



## forever broke (22 April 2013)

Thanks for your replies, it wasn't something she'd even considered until I joked about her 'baby belly' and we started thinking about it. I'll pass your comments on. Spring feather, I think mare was due to be scanned then came into season. It may not have been three she missed (I'm going from memory and as it wasn't my horse I wasn't watching that closely)


----------



## Alexart (22 April 2013)

Yes I had a mare cycle for 3 months after being confirmed in foal - and it wasn't just angry ****** off squirting but full season as the stallion was showing intrest but she wouldn't let him near her.  So yes I would get the vet to do a rectal, as too late to scan, asap as you need to sort out her diet, especially if she is looking poor!


----------

